# الجدول الزمني المقدم للاستشاري



## طلال ابو رافت (26 مايو 2012)

*يرجى من الاخوة الذين مارسو الواقع الميداني ك Planning Engineers افادتي بنوع ال schedule
الذي يقدمه المقاول للاستشاري قبل البدء في المشروع بغية الحصول على الموافقة عليه
هل يكون هذا الجدول لزمن النشاطات والزمن الكلي ام ايضا يجب ان يحمل عليه الموارد
بغية معرفة التكلفة (The Cost** ) للنشاطات والتكلفة الكلية للمشروع ايضا
انا اعتقد انه من الصعوبة قبل البدء بالمشروع معرفة موارده من مواد ومعدات وعمالة 
ارجو الافادة ولكم مني خالص المحبة
اخوكم طلال*


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (28 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
واخيرا وجدت الاجابة على تساؤلاتي 
وودت ان افيدكم انتم ايضا بها 
والشكر الجزيل للمهندس بسام منلا على احترافيته في تناوله للموضع 
واشكره على الدقة والتبويب في كتاباته

****************************************************************************************************
الخطوات والبنود التي تتم بها مراجعة وتدقيق الجداول الزمنية للمشاريع من وجهة نظر المالك ؟؟تتم مراجعه الاتي:البنية الهرمية Work Break Down Structure – WBSيجب أن تشمل البنية الهرمية للمشروع كل مراحل و أقسام المشروع و يشمل ذلك مايلي في معظم الحالات :النشاطات التمهيدية Preliminariesالنشاطات المتعلقة بالمواد Material Submittal & Approvalالنشاطات المتعلقة بالمخططات الهندسية Shop Drawings Submittal & Approval النشاطات المتعلقة بالإتفاق على مقاولي الباطن Subcontractors Approvalنشاطات المشروع الأساسية Project Activities و التي يجب أن تغطى جميع أجزاء المشروعScope Of Workو يفضل جعل البنية الهرمية موافقة قدر الإمكان مع التقسيمات المعتمدة في جدول المواصفات BOQ .كودات النشاطات Activity Codes :يجب عدم إهمال تصميم كودات النشاطات (حتى عند تصميم بنية هرمية تفصيلية Wbs) لأن هذه الكودات تساعدنا كثيرا عند تصميم الفلاتر Filters في المشاريع التي تتضمن عدد ضخم من النشاطات .النشاطات Activities :هل المددالزمنيه للنشاطاتDurations متوافقة مع الموارد التى تم ادخالها و يجب بشكل عام أن لا تزيد مدة أي نشاط عن اسبوعين لأن المدد الكبيرة تؤدي إلى تقليل التفصيل في البرنامج .مراجعة العلاقات بين النشاطات و التحقق من المسار الحرج في المشروع ونسبة النشاطات الحرجة من إجمالى المشروع خاصةفيما يتعلق بما يقدمهالمالك من خدمات أومشتريات او تصاريح لتنفيذالاعمال.التحقق من الوصف Discription المعتمد لكل نشاط.الموارد و الكلف Resources & Costs :يجب التأكد من إسناد الموارد و الكلف إلى النشاطات بشكل صحيح .تشمل الموارد مايلي :العمالة Laboursالآليات Machinesالمواد Materialsو يتم اسناد الكلف عادة إلى المواد فقط .يجب مراجعة جدول تحميل الموارد Resource Loading Report من خلال البرنامج بريمافيرا و الذي يمكن إنشاؤه مباشرة بواسطة البرنامج Excel .(للقيام بذلك نفذ الأمر Tools , Tabular Reports , Resource ,Loading )و يمكننا أيضا استخدام المخططات Resource Hostogramsمن خلال الأمرTools , Graphic Reports , Resources And Costمراجعة مخطط التقدم الإفتراضيS Curve و الذي يتم انشاؤه باستخدام البرنامج Excel بعد أخذ القيم من البرنامج بريمافيرا و ذلك بتنفيذ عمليات تحديث افتراضية اسبوعية على البرنامج حتى الوصول إلى تاريخ انتهاء المشروع .مراجعة عوامل التثقيل Weight Of Activites التى يتم بناء عليها يتم عملWeighting System لمراقبه تقدم المشروع اثناء التنفيذمستقبلا ( إن عوامل التثقيل مستخدمة في الإصدار الخامس و السادس للبرنامج بريمافيرا و هي غير موجودة في الإصدار الثالث ) .مراجعة مخطط التدفق المالي Cash Flow:التحقق من مخطط التدفق الماليCash Flow و مطابقته لقدرة المالك التمويلية , حيث يمكن أن يحدث تلاعب باستقطاع أموال كثيرة في أول المشروع لخدمة اغراض المقاول خاصة فى مشاريع (Lump Sum ) .(للقيام بذلك نفذ الأمر Tools , Tabular Reports , Cost ,Loading )النقاط المرحلية Milestone :يوجد فى المشاريع الكبيرة عدد من التواريخ المرحليةMilestones و التي يجبالتحقق من مطابقتها فى البرنامج بما هو موجود في العقد.العوم الكلي(Total Float) :يجب الإنتباه جيدأً لقيم العوم الكلي(Total Float) فهي تكشف أمور كثيرهويحجم كثير من المقاولون عن طباعة العمود (Total Float Column) لأن العوم الكلي(Float) العالي جداً وغير الطبيعي يكشف أن هناك نشاطات غير مرتبطة بنشاطات لاحقة (Successors) فتذهب تواريخها المتأخرة إلى نهاية المشروع وهذا خطاء والحل هو ربطها بنشاطات أخرى لاحقة أو بقيد (Constraints) إذا كان مطلوب تسليم هذه النشاطات دون غيرها في وقت تعاقدي محدد قبل نهاية المشروع.مثال على هذا عند تسليم مدرسة يجب تسليم المبنى الإداري قبل بداية العام الدراسي ب 3 أشهر لنتمكن من إستقبال أولياء الأمورو يمكن إكمال بقية الفصول قبل بداية العام الدراسي بشهر مثلاً ثم وهكذاو هذا ما يسمى بـ(Milestones) .حيث أننا في هذه الحالة علينا ربط نشاطات المبنى الإداري بنشاط من النوع Milestone ثم فرض القيد Constraint المناسب مع استخدام تاريخ الموافق قبل بداية العام الدراسي ب 3 أشهر.فلو تركت نهاية المبنى الإداري دون ربطها بـ (Milestone) ذو تاريخ انتهاء مقيد أي إذا استخدمت إحدى الطريقتين التاليتين :الطريقة الأولى :ربط نهاية المبنى الإداري مع تسليم المدرسة النهائي و لكن مع وجود (Lag) وليكن 3 أشهر.الطريقة الثانية :وضع قيد إنتهاء (Finish On Or Before)على نهاية المبنى الإداري وليكن تاريخ سابق لبدايةالدراسة ب 3 أشهر.في كلا الطريقتين ستجد أن التواريخ المتأخرة لنشاطات المبنى الإداري ذهبت إلى نهاية المشروع وهذا غير صحيح .التأكد من عدم وجود عوم كلي سالب Negative Total Float :من الأمور المهمة جداً هو العوم السالب(Negative Total Float) لأنه يعطي دلالة على وجود قيود (Constraints) غير صحيحة و يحدث ذلك في الحالات التالية :وضع تاريخ قيد بداية (Start Constraints) قبل تاريخ البدء المبكر للنشاط Early Start Date.وضع تاريخ قيد بداية (Start Constraints) في يوم أجازة.تجاوز تاريخ انتهاء البرنامج للتاريخ الإفتراضي الذي تم إدارجه في الحقل Project must finish by.و الخلاصة أنه عند وجود عوم كلي سالب (Negative Float) فهذا دلالة على وجود شئ غير صحيح.القيود Constraints :يجب الإنتباه وبشدة للقيود (Constraints) فكثير من المقاولين يكثر منها لأنها وسيلة سهلة لجعل البرنامج يمضي كما يريد المقاول و هذا الأمر مرفوض بشدة لأن هذا الأمر سيؤدي إلى تقييد البرنامج و لن يسيرفي مساره الطبيعي و تنشأ مشاكل كثير عند تحديث البرنامج (Updating) فكثير من هذه القيود سيؤدي إلى ظهور عوم سالب (Negative Float) و بالتالي يجب التقليل من استخدام القيود قدر الإمكان.عند استخدام القيود يجب أن يكون ذلك متوافقاً مع حالة المشروع وأن يكون قيداً حقيقياً لا يتم وضعه لمجردأن المهندس يريد ان ينتهي النشاط أو يبداً في وقت محدد حيث يتم هذا الأمر باستخدامالعلاقات وكلما تم إستبدال القيود بعلاقات (Relationships) كان ذلك أفضل.عند وضع تواريخ معينة للمقاول للإلتزام يلجأ المقاول عادة لفرضهاكقيود في البرنامج و علينا في هذه الحالة التحقق من قيم العوم الكلي للنشاطات(Total Float)و عند اكتشاف عوم سالب يجب تنبيه المقاول إلى تعديل المدد أو العلاقات على أسس واقعية وهذابدوره يؤدي إلى الكشف المبكر على حدوث تأخير في المشروع.مثال :عند تحديث البرنامج الزمني (Updating) لمشروع ما قد يحدث تأخر في بعض النشاطات .إذا كانت هذه النشاطات المتأخرة غير مرتبطة ب Milestone ذو تاريخ انتهاء محدد (مقيد) فإن هذا التأخير قد لا يؤدي إلى تأخير المشروع ككل و بالتالي لن يظهر عوم سالب .أما إذا كانت هذه النشاطات المتأخرة مرتبطة ب Milestone ذو تاريخ انتهاء محدد (مقيد) فإن هذا التأخير سيؤدي إلى ظهور عوم سالب مع أن تاريخ انتهاء المشروع ككل لم يتأثر .فواصل الإيقاف أو فترات التوقفLags :لابد ان يكون لفواصل الإيقاف معنى تنفيذى كفترة الإنتظار اللازمة بعد صب البيتون.لا يسمح للمقاول باستخدام فواصل الإيقاف إلا إذا كانت مطلوبة فعلا , هذا إذا كانت نية المقاول سليمة لآنها تعطى صورة زائفة عن المشروع .و لابد أن يقوم المالك أو جهته بمراجعة البرنامج المقدم من المقاول و يبدى عليه ملاحظاته وإهتماماته حتى لا يفاجأ بمطالبة من المقاول مع أول تحديث للبرنامج الزمني .التحديث Updating :يجب تحديث البرنامج الزمني في فواصل زمنية دورية (اسبوعيا مثلا ) .و يجب التاكد من صحة البيانات الفعلية(خلال المتابعة الدورية للمشروع) المقدمة من مصادر موثوق بها وليس الاعتماد على ما يقدمه المقاول فقط .و يجب أن تشمل هذه العملية تحديث الموارد و الكلف بالإضافة إلى النشاطات .


----------



## nofal (2 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (3 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## emad lashin (3 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خير موضوع مفيد


----------



## Abomjahed (3 يونيو 2012)

جميل ..


----------



## hny (24 فبراير 2013)

نريد رابط جدول الاكسل الذي نقوم بملئ البيانات داخله


----------



## مهم (24 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير موضوع مفيد


----------



## احمد شافعى (16 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الجفري (17 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد السواكنى (1 مايو 2013)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (2 مايو 2013)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## antabli (5 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات المعلومات الهامة


----------



## body55 (9 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

